# Prime Day



## FlexZone (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks like we may get pre-assigned blocks next week for the first time in forever with Prime Day on the 12th. Right now at the Dallas Station we average around 8k to 10k pkgs daily and they expect to jump up to 25K+ daily next week.


----------

